# Estrober portatil o luces con leds intermitentes



## Blaky (May 31, 2007)

Hola a todos me gustaria saber el circuito o un circuito para hacer una luz intermitente como un estrober portatil pequeño o tambien un circuito para poner varios leds y tenga varias formas de prender.
Gracias ojala me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Pablo16 (May 31, 2007)

hola, talves esto te sirva http://www.electronica2000.com/varios/destellador.htm
saludos


----------

